# Our rescue GSD got his second leg of Mondioring 1



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Took our dogs to a Mondioring trial on Sunday, what a day! The host club (Reddirt Ringers) was awesome (they were gracious enough to let us train with them a few times before the trial). We had a blast!

We couldn’t make it to open field and the Saturday trial because of work. Trial was in a city 200 miles away. Our initial plan was to get there Saturday night, but due to bad weather, we decided to drive in on Sunday morning instead. 

Left our house at 4 am, got to a local park at 7:30 am so the dogs could stretch their legs and run around a bit. Arrived at the trial field 45 minutes later. 

My Mal and I trialed for our Brevet at 10:30 am. Hubby and his GSD trialed for their second leg of Mondioring 1 a little passed 11 am. 

We decided to leave our ringsport club in mid-September and started training on our own. Our GSD had some issues we needed to work through but my husband felt they were ready. My Mal still needed a lot of work on her bite-work. I was really hesitant about trialing her, but with the support and encouragement of our trainer friends, I gave it a go anyway. We are really happy with their performances. Our GSD got 187 out of 200 and earned his Mondioring 1 title (1st place, out of 3, the other two were Mals ). Our Mal got 98.5 out of 100 and got her Brevet (she was the only Brevet). 

Our GSD was a rescue we took in at the age of 15 months. He wasn’t interested in interacting with humans when we first got him. It took my husband more than 6 months to build up enough trust for him to willingly bring a toy back during play. We didn’t adopt him because of Mondioring. He just happened to be stable enough and have enough drives for the sport. Now on to training for Mondioring 2! 

My Mal showed no interest in toys/bite-work until she was almost 17 months. I literally gave up on every titling her in bite-work when she still refused to chase a flirt pole at 15 months of age. But she obviously had other plans. She doesn’t have the typical drives of a sports Mal and training her in bite-work has not been an easy journey. We are so glad we persisted through and never rushed her before she was ready. Now on to training for Mondioring 1 :smile2:


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Wow great job! Thank you for taking the time to post videos of your effort and share your story. Both of your dogs look to love you both so much very happy nice dogs.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome story. Thank you for sharing video too - Congratulations!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations! I enjoyed reading about your journey!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Awesome! Well done!


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Congrats to all four of you. Used to compete in Schutzhund but got tired of the politics and horrible treatment of some of the dogs. May get back into it with my new pup. Or SDA. Love the captions. Have taught all my dogs tracking and that is why I keep looking at IPO or SDA. Looking forward to more videos !


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Didn't anyone ever tell you that rescues can't do this sort of thing? LOL. A hearty Congratulations on both trials, your dogs looked awesome! You have a lot to be proud of!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! My girl Zoe can be a barker, but I think your boy has her beat, lol


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Apex1 said:


> Wow great job! Thank you for taking the time to post videos of your effort and share your story. Both of your dogs look to love you both so much very happy nice dogs.


Thank you! We enjoy seeing wagging tails/upright ears so we try our best to make sure our dogs enjoy training with us, it makes us happy too :grin2:


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

WIBackpacker said:


> Awesome story. Thank you for sharing video too - Congratulations!


Thank you! Just in case if anyone wonders about rescue dogs and sports, or dogs that turn on late, they can happen! :smile2:


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

sebrench said:


> Congratulations! I enjoyed reading about your journey!


Thank you! :grin2:


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

KaiserAus said:


> Awesome! Well done!


Thank you! :grin2:


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

dogbyte said:


> Congrats to all four of you. Used to compete in Schutzhund but got tired of the politics and horrible treatment of some of the dogs. May get back into it with my new pup. Or SDA. Love the captions. Have taught all my dogs tracking and that is why I keep looking at IPO or SDA. Looking forward to more videos !


Thank you! I think our training director had doubts with our rescue initially, but he was kind enough to never say "no" to us. We are also grateful for the fact that he never told us to wash our Malinois out.

You know, when I first got into dog sports, I picked PSA (I didn't know about Mondio then) because it didn't require tracking. But the more I got into dog training, the more I am interested in nosework/tracking. Now I wish Mondio actually has tracking, LOL


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

tim_s_adams said:


> Didn't anyone ever tell you that rescues can't do this sort of thing? LOL. A hearty Congratulations on both trials, your dogs looked awesome! You have a lot to be proud of!


Thank you! A lot of people are surprised by our rescue boy, LOL. We are just so glad that he ended up in our home, he actually has a great nose/hunt drive as well, wished we knew more about nosework when we first got him. Would've probably done more nosework stuff with him :grin2:


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Congratulations! My girl Zoe can be a barker, but I think your boy has her beat, lol


I have to turn off the volume on my computer whenever I watch his videos so he won't try to sing along with it, LOL


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

outstanding .

aren't those sports a riot ! lots of fun -- again , congratulations .


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

carmspack said:


> outstanding .
> 
> aren't those sports a riot ! lots of fun -- again , congratulations .


Thank you Carmen! I know, all of our spare time is now spent on the dogs and Mondioring, I think we are officially addicted to the sport


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Congratulations and way to represent!


----------

